# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Những tiêu chuẩn nhằm lựa chọn một đơn vị dịch thuật

## Trans24h

Bí Quyết Cách Chọn Công Ty Dịch Thuật Uy Tín, Chuyên Nghiệp – Trong thời điểm công nghệ Trong thời điểm này nhu cầu dịch thuật ngày càng phổ biến ở các đơn vị. mà mọi người lại không biết làm cách nào để phân biệt được công ty dịch thuật uy tín – nhanh chóng – giá rẻ. Với kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong nghề dịch thuật, chúng tôi đưa ra 7 yếu tố tiên quyết dẫn đến thành công của một công ty dịch thuật và cũng là tiêu chí, cách chọn công ty dịch thuật dành cho quý khách.

*Quy mô của công ty dịch thuật*

đây chính là yếu tố, là cách chọn công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp đầu tiên được giới thiệu đến. Các khách hàng khác biệt sẽ có những nhu cầu khác nhau về vấn đề này, nhưng nếu bạn có một dữ liệu lớn để dịch bao gồm một số ít lĩnh vực chuyên môn cần độ chính xác cao. Với những trường hợp này khách hàng cần tìm cho mình một công ty dịch thuật uy tín. Quy mô của công ty cũng chưa chắc đánh giá được toàn bộ tổng thể dịch vụ của công ty đó nên còn dựa vào các yếu tố khác.

Cùng xem chia sẻ về 1 số ít vấn đề cốt lõi trong các Yếu Tố Quan Trọng Nhất Khi Chọn Công Ty Dịch Thuật

*Đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế*

Khi công ty của bạn đang cần dịch một dự án lớn với hợp đồng quốc tế thì điều đầu tiên bạn nên làm là tìm cho minh một công ty đạt chuẩn. Các dự án dịch thuật thường có nhiều bộ phận chuyển động Dịch giả, biên tập viên, điều hành quản lý dự án, v.v … Các công ty sở hữu các chứng chỉ quốc tế chẳng hạn như ISO 9001 hay được tham gia sang viên của hiệp hội cộng đồng các công ty dịch thuật nước ngoài. Đây chính là yếu tố thứ hai trong cách chọn công ty dịch thuật bạn cần biết.

*Đội ngũ dịch thuật*

Ngày nay có rất rất nhiều phương án để triển khai một bản dịch bằng công nghệ khác nhau, nhưng mà nếu bạn cung cấp một bản dịch chất lượng cao thì sẽ làm hài lòng mọi khách hàng. Với một đội ngũ dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp thì sẽ có các quy trình dịch thuật nghiêm ngặt để hoàn thành dịch vụ trọn vẹn nhất. Đội ngũ dịch thuật của một dự án thông thường có ít nhất 3 thành viên đó là Giám đốc dự án, Biên dịch viên và Người kiểm soát chất lượng.

*Bảo mật*

Với một dự án cần tính bảo mật cao thì việc chọn công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp cũng rất cần thiết. Vì hiện nay dịch vụ dịch thuật rất phổ biến trên thị trường 1 người dịch cũng có thể là một công ty dịch thuật nên bạn phải cân nhắc kỹ để chọn một dịch vụ phù hợp.

*Bổ sung bản dịch*

Dịch thuật thường kết thúc ở khâu trả bản dịch cho khách hàng nhưng với một công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp thì còn rất nhiều công đoạn nữa. Khi khách hàng kiểm tra bản dịch nếu thấy có vấn đề gì về chất lượng cũng như cách thuyết trình thì sẽ phải bổ sung bản dịch sao cho làm hài lòng khách hàng.Điều này cũng sẽ giúp công ty dịch thuật và khách hàng gắn kết hơn, hợp tác lâu dài hơn.

*trợ giúp khách hàng nhiệt tình*

Giữa một công ty dịch thuật và khách hàng luôn có một cầu nối giữa người quản lý và điều hành dịch thuật và người trực tiếp gửi hồ sơ. Nếu bạn làm hài lòng người này thì sẽ rất tốt cho công việc cũng như việc trao đổi sẽ dễ dàng hơn.

*Wordlist của khách hàng dịch thuật*

Đối với TRANS24H để đỡ mất thời gian dịch thuật cũng như hoàn sang bản dịch một cách nhanh chóng thì việc khách hàng cũng cấp wordlist là vô cùng cần thiết. Các khách hàng có chuyên môn trong một lĩnh vực nào đó thường có trong tay danh sách các từ ngũ, cụm từ của tổ chức của lĩnh vực nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể trao đổi với khách hàng để tăng chất lượng của bản dịch.

Với 7 yếu tố mà dịch thuật Trans24h tích lũy trong nhiều năm qua. đó cũng là bí quyết cách chọn công ty dịch thuật uy tín, chất lượng ở cả Hà Nội, TPHCM, Đà Nẵng. Chúng tôi hi vọng sẽ là cầu nối giữa khách hàng để tìm cho mình một công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp.

Giới thiệu về Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá rẻ nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
 ? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com
 ☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

https://www.infragistics.com/community/members/fa2c3441e20a39f754a3f25cc248182e1fdeaf6e

https://www.teachertube.com/user/channel/trans24h

----------

